# subscription increase



## Ian.B (Jun 1, 2016)

OK; I live under a rock so I may have missed the news of Adobe subscription price increase (??)

Is there any such news, or has someone else got hold of the axe head and not handle?


----------



## DGStinner (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like it's to take into account fluctuating exchange rates.  It's still $9.99/month here in the US.
Adobe hikes Aussie prices


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 1, 2016)

No change here in the UK, not when I renewed a couple of weeks ago anyway.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 1, 2016)

At current rates, the Australian Dollar will buy 77¢ in US products.  So if An Adobe CC subscription is selling for $9.99USD, an Australian should expect to pay $12.97AUD.   So, $11.99AUD is a bargain.

Westpac: $A could reach US77¢


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 1, 2016)

thank you.


clee01l said:


> At current rates, the Australian Dollar will buy 77¢ in US products.  So if An Adobe CC subscription is selling for $9.99USD, an Australian should expect to pay $12.97AUD.   So, $11.99AUD is a bargain.
> 
> Westpac: $A could reach US77¢


yep; that's where the confusion comes from and I have past it on


----------

